# Next-Level Games was working on a Metroid title



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon was one of the games that helped turn the 3DS around back when it was struggling to inspire sales. Its a fantastic game, one of the best on the console. Sadly, it may also may be part of why we haven't gotten a new Metroid game on the handheld yet.

A former artist for Next-Level games posted this art in his portfolio. It was reportedly part of a pitch Next-Level games put to Nintendo requesting to make a new Metroid game. Destructoid has reached out to a trusted source related to the project who told us "Yes that is real. That?s the first I?d actually seen of that concept art, but a prototype was made before being shelved in favor of Luigi?s Mansion 2. It was about as bare-bones as it gets, but it was still pretty fun."

It's been a long time since we saw a new Metroid game, and even longer since the series lived up to its acclaimed legacy. While the art direction seen here would have been a little jarring to many fans, I have no doubt that Next-Level could have produced something excellent with the franchise. Its a shame that this project never came together, but we can bet that it wont be too long now until Nintendo reveals one (or two) new Metroid games to the world.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2014)

Damn... What could've been...


----------



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2014)

.................


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Naruto said:


> .................





...


----------



## Monna (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm sorry but that cartoony artwork is fucking ugly for Metroid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2014)

Considering the only good games they made were Punch Out and Mario Strikers, I'm pretty glad they didn't follow through this. Especially since the games they make tend to be more comical, less serious games. Plus that artwork sucks balls.


----------



## Monna (Sep 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Plus that artwork sucks balls.


 It looks like something from a Starwars cartoon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2014)

And considering they somehow managed to misspell Metroid in the artwork sketches, I think it's safe to say we dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't really mind the monster designs that much.

Samus' armor though...yeah, my sentiments with the above.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank the Lord.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 7, 2014)

The artwork isn't bad...except it's not Samus, so I guess it does suck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> .................



We deserve better dude.. We deserve Koji.. Come on Nintendo.. You know it's only right


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

Y'all do understand that concept art often looks nothing like the final product right?







Guess which games these are for


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2014)

^

That Donkey Kong Return piece was drawn by an environmental artist.  The focus is on the background, not the characters. That Pokemon crap wouldn't fly in any way, so it was the artist fucking around.

And neither of them look bad, at that.

Those Metroid sketches are character and boss design which is the direct reference of the game's look when it comes to characters. They look like cheap Saturday Morning Cartoon doodles and Samus' suit looks especially horrible. The boss could be salvaged, I guess.


----------

